# Holy babies, Batman!



## GibblyGiblets (Oct 2, 2011)

Biggest.litter.EVAR!

seriously, I've been breeding mice on and off since I was 14(ish, I actually can't remember exactly what year I got into them, but I was 13-14ish) and I'm 24 now, so o3o.

Anyhoo. early this morning, I checked on one of my momma's to be (who didn't look that big, btw) and saw that she had had her babies, via the pile of pink moving blobs in the corner, I counted them a couple hours later.

17 O_O' I have never in all my years of breeding had 17 babies from one mother. Biggest litter on record.

My 2nd biggest litter was 15, born last month, but that ended in tragedy as the babies started dying not long after they were born, a little bit later, the mother died as well.

Here they are, 17 little rex/ hairless babies, gonna wait 2 or 3 days with these then pick out the straight whiskered babies for to see if any turn out hairless since that's what I want right now and have enough black/pied black rexes lol.


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Good luck! 17 is also my highest litter, do you have any before pictures of the doe? I bed she was huge!


----------



## GibblyGiblets (Oct 2, 2011)

I Don't have any pictures, I had taken a couple, but my computer lied to me and said that they had been uploaded and when I went to check, they weren't in my pictures and by that time I had deleted them off my camera .

She actually didn't get that big, The doe I mentioned who had 15 was a lot bigger than this one.










The babies are 2 days old now and surprisingly all about the same size, there are a couple smaller ones though, everyone had full bellies when this picture was taken.

I am still gonna cull them down in another day or two because I counted this morning and from my initial count there are 15 males O_O, only two females. hoping that I got a few wrong lol.


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

OMG let's hope it's more like 15 females 2 males!!!!!!


----------



## firstmice (Sep 18, 2013)

Wow thats alot of babies!


----------



## soekoe (Sep 15, 2012)

how are they? 
did they all grow up good?

pictures? ^^


----------

